# Google- Sexuality and IBS Awareness Month - Sexuality - About.com - About - News & Issues



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Sexuality and IBS Awareness Month - Sexuality - About.com*
*About - News & Issues*
If you had *IBS*, or have ever slept with someone who lives with it, you'd know that having uncooperative bowels doesn't change much in the realm of sexual desire and interest. At least not right away. Eventually ableism, which describes the many ways *...*
Research and Markets: Global *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*) Market: Trends *...*<nobr>Business Wire (press release)</nobr>
House Call: Managing symptoms key to living with *IBS*<nobr>STLtoday.com</nobr>

<nobr>*all 4 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

